# Ultimate Shine: VXR8 LSP: Polished Bliss (New!!) Top Secret



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

*Ultimate Shine: VXR8 TOP Secret LSP: Polished Bliss Project Awesome is 'GO' (WOW!)*

I just had to do a write up on this as you will see later.

This customer had approached me at Knockhill at the weekend and asked if I could squeeze him in this week to give the VXR8 a detail. I had a busy week ahead but I knew with having the unit I could get it all done for Friday night.

A few before shot's
















































Wheels cleaned with the usual Meg's WB 10:1 I have found using WB at 4:1 destroys spray heads so if they need soaked twice then so be it.

Tyres cleaned with i4detailing sidewall brush and cleaned with CG Grime Reaper 10:1 along with arches

Initial foam with Meg's APC 10:1 in foam mixing bottle with water.






































Engine Bay soaked with Meg's Super Degreaser 4:1 











Then engine started and rinsed











Engine left running and bonnet closed to create heat and dry it's self.











Car washed with Meg's Hyper Wash through lance and 2BM with sheep's wool mitt from CG











Tardis on the tar spots and rinsed. Car clayed with Megs mild and water. 

Then final rinse and dried using tornador and Miracle Drying Towel.

Car taken inside and inspected










Car had severe marks all over paint due to incorrect washing tequniques.

Correction work done with 3M Finesse it polish and yellow pad. Some of the worst sections I used 3M Fast cut plus and a spot of ultrafine and then refined using 3m polish and yellow pad

My correction shots,















































Notice the hologram marks due to the 3m fast cut plus and green compound pad











Sorted then with passes of the polish and yellow pad











The bonnet was bad











Correction











Finish











Car was then wiped down with Menz top inspection and then finished with 3M Ultra fini and blue pad. The reason for the 3M use was I had just ordered the rest of the 3M range and was keen to try it. I did try Menz 203s and 3.02 but the 3M was playing the game better today. 

I am always amazed by this as the day before I could not have done without Meg's 205 on a Jaguar XKR

 Now it was time for the *Top Secret* part. 











Kindly supplied by Rich and the team at Polished Bliss to test and give feedback on before release. This is a new LSP that they are working on that will be PB's first own branded product. (I hope I got that right Rich!)

I will give feedback but I want everyone to make your mind up on this one. 

This was applied with G220 DA at speed 4 using a lake country finishing pad. Applied to car and worked until nearly disappeared and then left for 1hr and the residue wiped off.

Tyres done with Meg's all season and windows with Meg's Glass Cleaner.

Remember Guy's it's all in the prep 

Check This Out!!



























































































































































Then I took pictures of the customer pulling away in the car and check the guy's face as the shine from the car makes his face light up.






































Thanks for looking and comment's are always welcome.:thumb:

Thanks for letting me test that product Rich and can you supply me in a 25Gal drum please.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

That is awesome :thumb: 

Seriously : fantastic job, great correction and wicked 50/50's and very helpful commentary :thumb:


Note to self, must get some 3M polish & hassle Rich for some project Awesome very soon.


p.s. is that a single application of project awesome and would very much appreciate to know if its easy off after an hour or do you have to have arms like Arnie ??


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Amazing after shots - that reflection is truly awesome :thumb:

Great job.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great work, stunning reflections.

I look forward to hearing more on this product.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Lol, well, it seems we've got the product name right anyway! :lol: :thumb:


----------



## dizzydiesel (Aug 12, 2008)

That's amazing. Serious gloss.

Transformation is incredable. Well done


----------



## SiT (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats stunning!!!!! The depth in that shine is unreal and you can literally see the guys face light up.

I must sort myself out with a machine polisher..........

Si


----------



## mike_shrops (Oct 27, 2007)

Holy crap :doublesho!!! Just when I thought I had enough LSP's...


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, the finish is like a mirror :thumb:


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Excellent results :thumb:

I'm guessing Project Awesome is a sealant?


----------



## kevj81 (Jan 7, 2008)

Holy crap!!!:doublesho That has to be the best reflection shots i have ever seen. Would definately be interested in some of that if it goes on sale at PB.

Good work


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

That looks stunning, would love to try some of this stuff.....


----------



## murf52 (Apr 23, 2006)

:doubleshoThat shine is out of this world id be well happy with that. great work outstanding results:thumb:
nice car as well


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

That looks like a great job. Super shine.


----------



## Phil1984 (Oct 15, 2008)

Awesome results there ultimate shine!

Bet that guys wife had to pick his jaw up from the pavement! Talk about rubber necking... :lol: :lol:


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Awsesome results, lovely shine on a cracking looking car :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning finish matey


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

STUNNING!!!

The bar just got raised another notch!!

:thumb:


----------



## PaulB (Mar 26, 2009)

that looks fantastic. Excellent work on a carckin car:thumb:


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Quality work :thumb: look forward to the new PB sealant


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

good workmanship, stunning finish


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

great work there. that lsp makes the car look like a mirror!!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Stunning finish.:thumb:


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

That looks immense! :argie:


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

That looks immense! :thumb:


----------



## pytru (Dec 8, 2008)

look interesting


----------



## Allblackdup (Oct 17, 2006)

Stunning, stunning finish!! Excellent write up too.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

pictures say it all cant say much else


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

I know the light played a part in the look of the car, but that does look amazing. I need to try that stuff out.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

What an amazing finish


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

superb job mate. what camera did you use out of interest?


----------



## ribena (May 14, 2006)

that looks fantastic mate

nice one PB too :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

wow...great depth to the finish. anymore word on this product?

looks fantastic.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice looking results, correction levels looking good


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Crystal Finish said:


> superb job mate. what camera did you use out of interest?


EOS450D with the standard kit lens


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

If pictures could ever sell a product then those stunning reflection shots have just made product awesome a winner.:thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Before getting to the sealant let me say this was first and foremost a top level detail and paint correction, excellent work there!

The sealant looks outstanding, IMO Gloss It has always done a fine job of making their sealants have a full spectrum look. Meaning they have the crystal clear and sharp gloss of a sealant yet there is a great depth and glow you would find in a fine carnauba.

Truly looks extraordinary!


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow cannot believe you done that in 1 day. 

Great work indeed


----------



## Rodbouy (May 3, 2009)

*Speechless*

Words cant describe mate !!!! Looking fwd to unleashing you on my car soon !!!! Great work


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

holy **** that is serious reflection like glass 

stunning how much when can i get some prity please

tom


----------



## bigvw (Mar 19, 2006)

Top quality job Paul, my dad said it was an awesome car certainly got the finish to match the performance now !!

cheers Paul


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

i only have one thing to say! Jaw Dropping!


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

very nice work


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Holy mirror finish Batman! That’s one hell of a glossy car, fantastic correction by yourself finished off with a very promising product from PB.

Great pic’s, particularly love the tenth one from the end, looks like the camera is struggling to cope with all of the reflections, there’s an area around the rear windscreen where it seems to have just given up!


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

awesome work! great light-up-that-dude's-face-with-a-detailed-car pic!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow!! that looks amazing!!

Bet the owner was VERY happy!!


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

Awesome job mate - I need to learn how to get mine down to that level!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Can only really echo the comments already by saying what a phenomenal finish that is!! Very intrigued by this new LSP as well :thumb:


----------



## enjaytee88 (Aug 22, 2006)

Great work.

That's it... I'm off round to see Rich tomorrow and demand some Project Awesome.


----------



## RenesisEvo (Nov 25, 2006)

Pit Viper said:


> Can only really echo the comments already by saying what a phenomenal finish that is!! Very intrigued by this new LSP as well :thumb:


+1 that is some finish! :doublesho want to see more of that PB stuff please!


----------

